# HobbytownUSA Boardman Opens indoor Carpet track



## chase67 (Mar 20, 2008)

Located at 590 East Western Reserve Park, Boardman
330-629-9433
40x80 carpet oval and offroad course set up for first couple of weeks.

First Annual Founders Race
Trophy Race April 19-20, 2008
Cash prizes for first place in all A-mains
Saturday, April 19th 
On Road 
1/10 tc stock 
1/10 tc 19t 
1/10 tc open 
1/12 stock 
1/12 19t 
1/12 open 
1/18 open
1/18 stock

Sunday, April 20th
Off-Road
4wd open
2wd Buggy Open
2wd Truck Stock
2wd Truck Open
1/18 open


Fees: $20 for first class and $12 for second
3 qualifiers and main.

Trophy Race Hours
Doors open at 10am. Racing starts at 12:30pm
Open practice TC friday. Off road Saturday night

Weekly Racing Hours
Monday-Friday 5pm to 10pm
Saturday 10am to 10pm
Sunday Noon to 6pm

$5 practice fees
Free practice fridays.
Point series to start shortly.


----------



## chase67 (Mar 20, 2008)

*Here are some pictures...more to come.*

Track is 40x80, pits for 30 going to 40, vending, stands, 36 inch drivers stand and Hobbystore. We have had some good compliments but the only way we are going to get better is hearing it from you!


----------



## Andrew Knapp (Mar 10, 2008)

What are your rules on brushless motors and lipo batteries?


----------



## chase67 (Mar 20, 2008)

We do allow you to run brushless and lipo combinations but will have restricitions for different classes depending upon the race.


----------



## proracer3533 (Apr 1, 2008)

Where is Boardman? Just wandering where the location of the track is. Not sure what area that is. Thanks.


----------



## Kid Kahuna (Feb 1, 2005)

Give them a call 330-629-9433 Track should be open till 10 pm.
Kid


----------



## Lohrr1 (Aug 24, 2003)

I'm a little confused by the first post - carpet oval, but the classes are touring car and 1/12 scale?


----------



## FNlewis (Jan 3, 2008)

Read it a little closer, No oval racing the hole weekend the 19th is on road and the 20th is off road..:thumbsup:


----------



## chase67 (Mar 20, 2008)

Lohrr1 said:


> I'm a little confused by the first post - carpet oval, but the classes are touring car and 1/12 scale?


Finalizing the date of the oval opening race, Will most likely be the 17th of May. We didn't want to put too much on one weekend. Stay tuned


----------



## RICOTHOMAS (Feb 10, 2004)

There will be a road course set up Tuesday the 8th. Bring your 1/12th scales out and blow out the cobwebs. I believe racing starts at 6:00


----------



## chase67 (Mar 20, 2008)

RICOTHOMAS said:


> There will be a road course set up Tuesday the 8th. Bring your 1/12th scales out and blow out the cobwebs. I believe racing starts at 6:00


Rico yes race starts at 6 and Oval Racing on Wednesday at the same time. Thanks for the mention


----------



## Kid Kahuna (Feb 1, 2005)

*Oval May 17th.*

Hobbytown Raceway, Boardman, Ohio will hold an Oval Competition on May 17th. Flyer will be posted this weekend. You can contact the track from 5 pm till 10 pm Mon-Fri. 10-10 Saturdays and 12-6 on Sundays.

We are looking to add the 13.5 BRL class, and possibly the 10.5 BRL for truck if there is enough interest.
Classes will be:
1/10 4 cell Nascar (27T)
1/10 4 cell Truck Stock (27T)
1/12 stock
1/18 open and stock
Slider (Stock) 1400 batteries allowed

Cash pay out "A" Mains
$75.00 First
$50.00 Second
$25.00 Third
Pre-registration entry fee $20.00
$25.00 day of the race.
Stay tuned! Any Questions call 330-629-9433
Kid


----------



## Kid Kahuna (Feb 1, 2005)

*13.5, EDM, and 1/18 stock classes added!*

Ok, Quick note to let you 13.5 guys know that we will run the class!
I am not sure how your run the bodies, so the class will be 13.5 brushless w/4600 batts. We will be adding an EDM class and will only run the 1/12 in stock class.

The 1/18's will have a stock and open Class. 
We need 4 or more stock sliders to run the class, so please let me know if you are planning to run this class

New Flyer will be posted tomorrow. For more info or directions just email me.
Thanks Again!
Kid


----------



## Kid Kahuna (Feb 1, 2005)

*Oval racing event!*

Good Morning ! Just a quick post to let everyone know that the offical classes and pay-out schedule is posted in the Oval Racing Event thread!
I will post the flyer HERE later today! 
See Ya Racing!!
Kid
Please use the poll to let us know the classes you will be running in!!


----------



## Kid Kahuna (Feb 1, 2005)

*Oval Competition*

Direction and inquiries, please call 330-629-9433.
Thanks again!
Kid


----------



## Kid Kahuna (Feb 1, 2005)

*Pre-registration*

Hobbytown will honor all entries on the "Poll" as Pre-registered.
You may contact the track or store to pre-register at the numbers posted below!
Thanks!
Kid
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=218889


----------



## jscycles (Feb 7, 2008)

what day of the week is the oval set up on for practice?


----------



## Kid Kahuna (Feb 1, 2005)

the Oval will be set up Wendsday till Sat. We will be installing a new loop, Wed. Should only take us 20 min. 
Kid


----------



## Kid Kahuna (Feb 1, 2005)

*BRP rules submitted by jscycles*

Rules most tracks are following. 
Stock class>> 1/18th BRP cars only SC18 / SC18 V2, SC18V2M. 4 cell 2/3 A cells. We will be running stock car bodies this summer
season , the rear must not be cut higher that the lower portion of rear bumper, NO holes or vents allowed in rear. Rear spoiler may be
added max 1 1/4 “ tall from rear trunk deck. Ball bearings in fronts only, BRP wheels only, Associated #21210 motor there will be a Max
pinion size of 10 tooth and a Min spur gear size of 45 tooth We will also enforce a $15.00 claiming rule for this class on motors. After a
run, anyone in the stock class may claim a motor from the stock class(first come first served must go thru Bud) after paying $15.00 to the racer that is running the motor. It will be pulled at that time and given to the person claiming it.

Super stock > 4 Cell 2/3 A cells with the 370 motor ONLY the Associated #21210 super 370 will be allowed. This motor has a flat
on the shaft so We will be able to tell!! Bud will have some or You can purchase at any hobby shop. Motor claim will be $15.00. Same rules as stock except for the body. All bodies must be BRP#264 COT with the wing that comes with the body wing must be run. Gearing is open any gear ratio can be used.Rear must be enclosed and trimmed no higher than the bottom of rear bumper.

BRP Pro Stock>> all rules same as the stock class. Motors allowed 300/370 size and brushless allowed on 4 cell. BRP stock motors as in stock class can run 6 cell. Pro stock bodies can be stock car or outlaw wedge with 1 1/14" tall spoiler. Wings are allowed only the 1/18th BRP wing.

How many BRP's agree to the Super Stock rules? Can the body be a stock-car not necessary the COT? For our first time, I would like to wave the motor claim rule, unless you ALL agree to appoint a person to enforce it. Should the gearing be open/as opposed to the Max pinion size of 10 tooth and a Min spur gear size of 45 tooth?

Please let me know before Friday! 
Thanks jscycles, 
Kid


----------



## jscycles (Feb 7, 2008)

no problem with motor claim rule (wave it) or body. (run the body you have)
stock class has the fixed gearing.

super stock is open gearing


----------



## Kid Kahuna (Feb 1, 2005)

Ok BRP'ers!! Here is the final decision on your class! We will follow the Super Stock rules, and allow any Nascar body/COT body's. 4 CELLS, 370 MOTORS-There will NOT BE ANY GEARING RESTRICTIONS! 5 MIN QUALIFIERS-(3) AND 10 MIN MAIN.

First class fee is $25.00 / $20 if you are listed on the poll by 4:30 pm, tomorrow-Friday the 16th.

Second class fee is $15.00- listed on the poll or not.
Any additional class fee is $10.00.

Thanks to all who have assisted in this event.
Kid


----------



## Kid Kahuna (Feb 1, 2005)

*Sunday Oval*

JW,
Well, I try to keep my 2 cents (in case anyone ask me for it!) and it seems your 2 cents, just bought me working Sundays!! LOL!!!!!
Thanks!! Yea ! Thanks a whole bunch!!! 
( I got to quite this smilie addiction!)

You ask for it, you got it!!!! Oval Sunday's it is!!!! Wed. Practice!
If I can get it organisied for some kind of points, I will.

(space open to edit thread #)

Because I can't figure out how to remove the poll on this thread, I will post on the "Home" thread and then post it here!
Thanks again!
Kid


----------



## jscycles (Feb 7, 2008)

ant info on the outdoor track yet


----------



## Kid Kahuna (Feb 1, 2005)

Dirt has been delivered and Drivers Stand is erected! Laying of the loop ceramonies should happend Tuesday! Should be up and running by the weekend! Stay tuned!!!!
What would you be running JS?
Kid


----------



## jscycles (Feb 7, 2008)

choice of either 1/8 buggy , stock truck (ele), mod truck(ele) or 2wd buggy (ele).
waiting on acouple of parts to come in mail for may 1/8 buggy. should have them before 
the weekend.


----------



## chase67 (Mar 20, 2008)

We had a course laid out but didn't like it. We ripped it up yesterday and god willing will be ready for saturday.....We had an employee running his 1/8 scale buggy and he loved the track. We have moved the track up the side hill by another 4 feet and pulled the track to it's orginal dimensions....it's gonna be awesome!!! Come out Saturday but phone first....

Track is up and running for practice this weekend. We are still working on a few things like bordering the jumps and bringing in inventory and more pits.
Come and enjoy and keep the suggestions coming


----------



## buds302 (Jul 24, 2008)

whats the story on the on road track? is it setup always for oval? i know this is a somewhat old thread. but.. im moving and need somewhere to run! i plan on running 1/8 buggy on the dirt. but am interested in getting into electrics so i can race year round.


----------



## XXXT4me (Apr 6, 2007)

I run on their outdoor dirt track. The indoor carpet track is road course with offroad movable jumps, bumps and table top. I am not sure if they are running any organized carpet races this summer. Give them a call (330-629-9433) or pm chase67(owner). I was talking to one of the areas more respected all around racers last night about running the indoor this winter. From the sounds of it, it should be some real hot racing. All of the drivers he mentioned that plan on running there are top notch on the dirt track so I assume that the same level of racing will take place on the carpet. Check out their dirt thread for shop hours and check it out. If you dig back a couple pages, their is a map for teir location. Hope to see you there!!


----------



## chase67 (Mar 20, 2008)

buds302 said:


> whats the story on the on road track? is it setup always for oval? i know this is a somewhat old thread. but.. im moving and need somewhere to run! i plan on running 1/8 buggy on the dirt. but am interested in getting into electrics so i can race year round.


We plan on starting our indoor races in September. Currently Oval Races will be Sundays, Saturdays on road and Fridays will be Off Road. The off road day might be changed due to demand but will not be moved to Sunday.

Right now the dirt track is not set to run oval. We just had a track change and will probably not run oval dirt for the rest of the season. Starting in September the Track will be open Wed, Thur, Fri 5 to 10 and Sat 12 to 10 and Sunday 12 to 6ish

Give us a call when you get into town.

Thanks for your interest


----------



## JW#62 (Nov 20, 2006)

Thanks for your up date and keeping us posted.
This is a AWESOME race facillity, the racers and staff
are AWESOME also. O I cant beleave I forgot to mention 
the cook. AWESOME job there also.
C-Ya in Sep.
JW#62


----------



## chase67 (Mar 20, 2008)

JW#62 said:


> Thanks for your up date and keeping us posted.
> This is a AWESOME race facillity, the racers and staff
> are AWESOME also. O I cant beleave I forgot to mention
> the cook. AWESOME job there also.
> ...


Thanks....would you like fries with that

See you in September


----------



## JW#62 (Nov 20, 2006)

chase67 said:


> Thanks....would you like fries with that
> 
> See you in September


No Fries. burgers and dogs and chips and a drink 
are fine.
U will deff. see me in Sept.
JW#62


----------



## santinuchi (Aug 22, 2006)

when can i come out and run my 1/12.... when are there NOT jumps on the carpet track? now, this is just my opinion but jumps are for the dirt!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## chase67 (Mar 20, 2008)

santinuchi said:


> when can i come out and run my 1/12.... when are there NOT jumps on the carpet track? now, this is just my opinion but jumps are for the dirt!!!:thumbsup:


Do I know You????? Oh ya.

Carpet track is open during regular hours. Thur, Fri 5:30 to 10:30 Sat 12 to 10 and Sun 12 to 6.

We will accomodate you and take down the jumps. Just give us a call 30 minutes before you come. 330-629-9433

Thanks


----------



## RICOTHOMAS (Feb 10, 2004)

JW#62 said:


> No Fries. bugers and dogs and chips and a drink
> are fine.
> U will deff. see me in Sept.
> JW#62


I think it's spelled "boogers"


----------



## Stealth_RT (Aug 5, 2002)

I know it's way early to think about the fall/winter indoor carpet season, but I'm hoping there's enough interest in running the BRP cars on the road course, with GTP bodies. Lookin for a dirt cheap class to run.  Perhaps, if the rumors of a Track Power lipo that's equivilant to a 4 cell NiMH are true, I could run some 1/12th. Even if not, and if there's no BRP class, it's not that hard to run a 1 cell lipo and 13.5 motor in a 1/12th scale, against 4 cell/17.5 people.


----------



## chase67 (Mar 20, 2008)

Stealth_RT said:


> I know it's way early to think about the fall/winter indoor carpet season, but I'm hoping there's enough interest in running the BRP cars on the road course, with GTP bodies. Lookin for a dirt cheap class to run.  Perhaps, if the rumors of a Track Power lipo that's equivilant to a 4 cell NiMH are true, I could run some 1/12th. Even if not, and if there's no BRP class, it's not that hard to run a 1 cell lipo and 13.5 motor in a 1/12th scale, against 4 cell/17.5 people.


Stealth

I would love to run the BRP class at the track. I actually spoke with Bud late in the season about bringing in some of his merchandise. When we had our first event we were able to fill the class.


By the way we are going to starting running practice oval on Sundays through the end of the month. The season will start in September.


----------



## Lohrr1 (Aug 24, 2003)

There was some talk earlier in the summer about having an R/C swap meet early in the fall. Any more thought on this?
Rick


----------



## chase67 (Mar 20, 2008)

Lohrr1 said:


> There was some talk earlier in the summer about having an R/C swap meet early in the fall. Any more thought on this?
> Rick


At our Shop?


----------



## chase67 (Mar 20, 2008)

RICOTHOMAS said:


> I think it's spelled "boogers"


With all the money I have paid out to you I couldn't afford the R...


----------



## Lohrr1 (Aug 24, 2003)

*Swap Meet*



chase67 said:


> At our Shop?


Yes, the day that JW, Dale & I were there running oval, the guys that were working were talking to us about it.


----------



## FNlewis (Jan 3, 2008)

Lohrr1 said:


> Yes, the day that JW, Dale & I were there running oval, the guys that were working were talking to us about it.


I think its a great idea I just wasn't privy to it, or maybe i was but im losing my memory in old age.

Any date you had in mind?


----------



## Lohrr1 (Aug 24, 2003)

FNlewis said:


> I think its a great idea I just wasn't privy to it, or maybe i was but im losing my memory in old age.
> 
> Any date you had in mind?


I would think that sometime in Sept might be good to attract the off-road guys as well as carpet racers and give you enough time to promote it on all the threads


----------



## Kid Kahuna (Feb 1, 2005)

*Swap Meet*

Sept. 13, looks good!
Kid


----------



## JW#62 (Nov 20, 2006)

My vote for a R/C swap meet 
would be Sept. 6,13 or 20.
JW#62


----------



## Lohrr1 (Aug 24, 2003)

*Swap Meet*



JW#62 said:


> My vote for a R/C swap meet
> would be Sept. 6,13 or 20.
> JW#62


The 20th would be the only BAD weekend for me
Rick


----------



## chase67 (Mar 20, 2008)

FNlewis said:


> I think its a great idea I just wasn't privy to it, or maybe i was but im losing my memory in old age.
> 
> Any date you had in mind?


Sorry guys this should have been from me Chase67. I jumped on the computer at the track and replied under Mr Lewis's handle. Let me give the date some thought. Is there any prefrence on a Sunday or Saturday. 
I would also open early to accomodate.

Thanks


----------



## Lohrr1 (Aug 24, 2003)

I think maybe a Saturday might be better, possibly something like 9am - 2 or 3 pm(set-up 1 hr earlier)


----------



## frank p. (Mar 10, 2002)

how many people r planning on running 1/12th on road and what 13.5,17.5 etc...?


----------



## chase67 (Mar 20, 2008)

frank p. said:


> how many people r planning on running 1/12th on road and what 13.5,17.5 etc...?


Frank is this question for me or the group?


----------



## frank p. (Mar 10, 2002)

whoever is planning on running 12th,. thanks


----------



## JRS (Apr 6, 2007)

any one for touring cars.


----------



## JW#62 (Nov 20, 2006)

Any ovalers this weekend..
13.5 17.5?????
Im thinking about making some laps Sun?????
JW#62


----------



## Kid Kahuna (Feb 1, 2005)

???????????? I'm thinkin' 
Kid


----------



## santinuchi (Aug 22, 2006)

*time is upon us*



frank p. said:


> how many people r planning on running 1/12th on road and what 13.5,17.5 etc...?


1/12 road course here........


----------



## BRhodes (Feb 13, 2007)

JW#62 said:


> Any ovalers this weekend..
> 13.5 17.5?????
> Im thinking about making some laps Sun?????
> JW#62


I may be in for some 13.5. Anybody else?


----------



## chase67 (Mar 20, 2008)

BRhodes said:


> I may be in for some 13.5. Anybody else?



You need to check both threads....looks like we will get some for sunday.


----------



## Stealth_RT (Aug 5, 2002)

Chase67, I'm coming to the track to run offroad tomorrow, and was wondering if I could do some testing with my dad's vintage trans-am car on the indoor roadcourse track? Would need the jumps taken off the track tho, if possible. Thanks


----------



## Kid Kahuna (Feb 1, 2005)

*Sunday Oval?*

Shawn, might be some funny lookn'-oval lookn' guys show up Sunday, I might have to come keep an eye on them!!! LOL!
Kid


----------



## chase67 (Mar 20, 2008)

Stealth_RT said:


> Chase67, I'm coming to the track to run offroad tomorrow, and was wondering if I could do some testing with my dad's vintage trans-am car on the indoor roadcourse track? Would need the jumps taken off the track tho, if possible. Thanks


I know Kevin had dropped the oval course down for Sunday and the jumps were mostly gone yesterday. Give us a Call about 1/2 hour before you show up and we can get the offroad course down for you.


----------



## chase67 (Mar 20, 2008)

Kid Kahuna said:


> Shawn, might be some funny lookn'-oval lookn' guys show up Sunday, I might have to come keep an eye on them!!! LOL!
> Kid


Your always welcome but who will keep an eye on you:freak:


----------



## Kid Kahuna (Feb 1, 2005)

Hey! show some respect for the elderly!! LOL!!
Kid


----------



## JW#62 (Nov 20, 2006)

It looks like there will be 3-4 of use oval guys 
Sun. We will all be 13.5. PLZ dont let this STOP 
any one from racing with use... We have 17.5
an thats like stock.....


----------



## chase67 (Mar 20, 2008)

JW. Thanks for stopping by today and bringing some of your friends.

I will work on putting that event together and if I can do anything to help you out don't hesistate to call.


Shawn Burford

330-629-9433 Track
330-729-9433 Store


----------



## JW#62 (Nov 20, 2006)

Shawn, Thank You for a AWESOME place to race.
I would think the rest of the racers think the same?
L8er 
JW


----------



## Kid Kahuna (Feb 1, 2005)

JW#62 said:


> Shawn, Thank You for a AWESOME place to race.
> I would think the rest of the racers think the same?
> L8er
> JW


JW, My apoligies for not making it out there today, computer meltdown!! Just reformated and back now!! I did get the 13.5 mounted and everything else but tires!!! Post when you're coming over again! Thanks!
Kid
P.S. Shawn, I read the Dirt thread, the computer will recognize a rouge transponder by last diget only. Are you "assingning" the home transponders, or letting the comp. do it?
Kid


----------



## chase67 (Mar 20, 2008)

Kid Kahuna said:


> JW, My apoligies for not making it out there today, computer meltdown!! Just reformated and back now!! I did get the 13.5 mounted and everything else but tires!!! Post when you're coming over again! Thanks!
> Kid
> P.S. Shawn, I read the Dirt thread, the computer will recognize a rouge transponder by last diget only. Are you "assingning" the home transponders, or letting the comp. do it?
> Kid


The computer assigns the home transponders on the intial grid listings. What we were having an issue with wasn't home but personals. It seemed only to be recognizing one instead of say two. Kevin and I checked the prefrences yesterday and the driver info and it had kept the individual numbers for each class. I'm going to run a practice on friday to Verify.


----------



## Kid Kahuna (Feb 1, 2005)

Quote (It seemed only to be recognizing one instead of say two.)

As in, THE driver in one class with personal 4433221, and 
THE same driver in a different classs w.personal 5544332 ?

Or the same driver, 2 different classes, same personal?

Kid


----------



## chase67 (Mar 20, 2008)

As in, THE driver in one class with personal 4433221, and 
THE same driver in a different classs w.personal 5544332 ?


----------



## Kid Kahuna (Feb 1, 2005)

I am on it!!!! Sounds like the well know oil leak !! Will be back!
Kid


----------



## Baker#5 (Apr 13, 2008)

What time is the track hobbyshop open a?t Thanks


----------



## chase67 (Mar 20, 2008)

Baker#5 said:


> What time is the track hobbyshop open a?t Thanks


Right now the track hobbyshop is open

Thursday 5 to 10
Friday 5 to 10
Sat 12 to 10
Sun 12 to 6

During the winter hours we will also be open on Wednesday 5 to 10

Thanks

Shop number 330-629-9433


----------



## Stealth_RT (Aug 5, 2002)

SMC is working on a 1S hardcase lipo that will fit in where a 4 cell nimh would go. Bring on the 13.5/1S lipo setups for 1/12th, oval, and Vintage Trans-am classes!


----------



## chase67 (Mar 20, 2008)

Stealth_RT said:


> SMC is working on a 1S hardcase lipo that will fit in where a 4 cell nimh would go. Bring on the 13.5/1S lipo setups for 1/12th, oval, and Vintage Trans-am classes!


Nice!


----------



## XXXT4me (Apr 6, 2007)

Shawn
Any word on the BRPs?


----------



## santinuchi (Aug 22, 2006)

XXXT4me said:


> Shawn
> Any word on the BRPs?


Yup, trade them all in for 1/12


----------



## BDDelbert2 (Mar 5, 2003)

:freak:

Any more talk about a swap meet. I gotta lot of stuff that I just know somebody out there would want.

Thanks,
Dale


----------



## Kid Kahuna (Feb 1, 2005)

Talk was for the 13th of Sept.????
Kid


----------



## BDDelbert2 (Mar 5, 2003)

:thumbsup:

That sounds like a weiner! Speaking of weiners, is the cook gonna be there? Hamburgers, Hot dogs and cold soda's! Yum-Yum!

I think this could be a good meet if the word gets out. Need to get all the RC'ers interested: Carpet Oval, Dirt Oval, Carpet Off-road, Dirt Off-road, Carpet On-road, Heli flyers, Rock Crawlers, etc, etc.

If you get the plans finalized, let us know so we can get our parts gathered up.

Take care,
Dale


----------



## chase67 (Mar 20, 2008)

*Swap Meet and Trophy Race for Outdoor Track*

Dale

Sorry It's taken me so long to get this out.

The swap meet and trophy race will be held on the 20th of September. ( trophy race for the outdoor track only )

Im trying to get all racers involved in the swap event not just the indoor ones.

We should have a flier in the next day or so.

Look forward to seeing you then.


----------



## iroczcec (Jan 3, 2006)

are you going to have a 21.5 lipo class in the winter season or some kind of spec trick class? i know a couple of guys that would be willing to run these classes! one more thing what dayand time will you be running 1/10 oval in the fall?winter season?


----------



## Lohrr1 (Aug 24, 2003)

iroczcec said:


> are you going to have a 21.5 lipo class in the winter season or some kind of spec trick class? i know a couple of guys that would be willing to run these classes! one more thing what dayand time will you be running 1/10 oval in the fall?winter season?


Cec,
I think he was going to run oval on Sundays. Looking forwrd to seeing you & Jason again. I'm planning on 21.5/lipo and 17.5 spec truck.
Rick


----------



## iroczcec (Jan 3, 2006)

that sound great to me!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chase67 (Mar 20, 2008)

Lohrr1 said:


> Cec,
> I think he was going to run oval on Sundays. Looking forwrd to seeing you & Jason again. I'm planning on 21.5/lipo and 17.5 spec truck.
> Rick


Yes we will run oval on Sundays, Saturdays are on-road, looks like off road either thursday or Friday.

Hours of the track are as follows

Thursday 5 to 10
Friday 5 to 10
Saturday 10 to 10
Sun 12 to 5

Based on interest we will probably open on wednesday as well.


----------



## iroczcec (Jan 3, 2006)

i got a question if we are racing on sunday is the track going to have different hours then 12-5? i dont think 5 hours will be enough time to practice and get 3 heat and a main in.


----------



## chase67 (Mar 20, 2008)

iroczcec said:


> i got a question if we are racing on sunday is the track going to have different hours then 12-5? i dont think 5 hours will be enough time to practice and get 3 heat and a main in.


Good question....We can adjust our time to say 11am so you get an hour of practice in. If this isn't sufficient we will continue to move it out.

Will probably run a practice race to guage interest in the near future.


----------



## Stealth_RT (Aug 5, 2002)

chase67 said:


> Yes we will run oval on Sundays, Saturdays are on-road, looks like off road either thursday or Friday.
> 
> Hours of the track are as follows
> 
> ...


If it matters, I vote for offroad carpet to be run Friday night, or during the same program as regular onroad. Late nights of racing don't go well with have to go to work Friday morning.


----------



## chase67 (Mar 20, 2008)

Stealth_RT said:


> If it matters, I vote for offroad carpet to be run Friday night, or during the same program as regular onroad. Late nights of racing don't go well with have to go to work Friday morning.


Im with you on that one:thumbsup:

Duly noted.


----------



## iroczcec (Jan 3, 2006)

chase67 said:


> Good question....We can adjust our time to say 11am so you get an hour of practice in. If this isn't sufficient we will continue to move it out.
> 
> Will probably run a practice race to guage interest in the near future.


sounds like a winner cant wait to test the track out!!!


----------



## chase67 (Mar 20, 2008)

*Hobbytown Trophy Race and Swap Meet*

Here's the flier for the Swap Meet and Trophy Race...


----------



## ccm399 (Oct 21, 2002)

chase67 said:


> Here's the flier for the Swap Meet and Trophy Race...


Here is the front page of the flyer for you guys.










The second page is the form to fill out.

Chris

Looks like FUN!!!


----------



## chase67 (Mar 20, 2008)

ccm399 said:


> Here is the front page of the flyer for you guys.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for opening that flier for me.....


----------



## santinuchi (Aug 22, 2006)

I've never experienced an R/C swapmeet, it's gonna be good times.


----------



## santinuchi (Aug 22, 2006)

I can not wait for the indoor season!


----------



## chase67 (Mar 20, 2008)

santinuchi said:


> I can not wait for the indoor season!


Tito.....You get credit for the Quote

Good luck this weekend


----------



## santinuchi (Aug 22, 2006)

chase67 said:


> Tito.....You get credit for the Quote
> 
> Good luck this weekend


Thank you Shawn.


----------



## Baker#5 (Apr 13, 2008)

anybody got a 1/12 scale pan car roller?


----------



## Stealth_RT (Aug 5, 2002)

I just picked up a CRC GenX car, so the CRC Carpet Knife ver 3.2 chassis I picked up a few weeks ago is for sale. PM for details.


----------



## Baker#5 (Apr 13, 2008)

Stealth Rt i sent you a pm


----------



## Baker#5 (Apr 13, 2008)

Stealth_RT said:


> I just picked up a CRC GenX car, so the CRC Carpet Knife ver 3.2 chassis I picked up a few weeks ago is for sale. PM for details.


Eric ygpm


----------



## Baker#5 (Apr 13, 2008)

And/or any one got an 18th scale set up for carpet forsale? or trade.


----------



## Stealth_RT (Aug 5, 2002)

Baker#5, you got (another) PM


----------



## Baker#5 (Apr 13, 2008)

are you running carpet tommorow?


----------



## Stealth_RT (Aug 5, 2002)

Me? No, I won't make it to the track tomorrow. Weather looks bad anyway. I'm gonna try and make out next Saturday for the offroad trophy race tho. 

On another note, I raced my dad's USVTA car last Sunday at River Junction and it was a BLAST!!!! I just bought a used HB Cyclone TC and started collecting body, motor, tires, wheels, etc. Anyone else interested in getting into this class should go to http://www.usvintagetransam.com/ and read up on the rules for allowed bodies, wheels, tires, and motor/battery combos. It's cool cuz you don't need to go buy a $300-400+ TC-of-the-month to compete. A HB Cyclone S Sport car, available for $155 or so, is plenty of chassis for this class. So start bugging Shawn, start surfing the For Sale sections or Ebay. The more people we get, the more fun this class will be.


----------



## chase67 (Mar 20, 2008)

Stealth_RT said:


> Me? No, I won't make it to the track tomorrow. Weather looks bad anyway. I'm gonna try and make out next Saturday for the offroad trophy race tho.
> 
> On another note, I raced my dad's USVTA car last Sunday at River Junction and it was a BLAST!!!! I just bought a used HB Cyclone TC and started collecting body, motor, tires, wheels, etc. Anyone else interested in getting into this class should go to http://www.usvintagetransam.com/ and read up on the rules for allowed bodies, wheels, tires, and motor/battery combos. It's cool cuz you don't need to go buy a $300-400+ TC-of-the-month to compete. A HB Cyclone S Sport car, available for $155 or so, is plenty of chassis for this class. So start bugging Shawn, start surfing the For Sale sections or Ebay. The more people we get, the more fun this class will be.



I'm on it...thanks for the heads up


----------



## jscycles (Feb 7, 2008)

Stealth_RT said:


> Me? No, I won't make it to the track tomorrow. Weather looks bad anyway. I'm gonna try and make out next Saturday for the offroad trophy race tho.
> 
> On another note, I raced my dad's USVTA car last Sunday at River Junction and it was a BLAST!!!! I just bought a used HB Cyclone TC and started collecting body, motor, tires, wheels, etc. Anyone else interested in getting into this class should go to http://www.usvintagetransam.com/ and read up on the rules for allowed bodies, wheels, tires, and motor/battery combos. It's cool cuz you don't need to go buy a $300-400+ TC-of-the-month to compete. A HB Cyclone S Sport car, available for $155 or so, is plenty of chassis for this class. So start bugging Shawn, start surfing the For Sale sections or Ebay. The more people we get, the more fun this class will be.



I'm in. Looks and sounds like fun. 
How many plan on running this class?


----------



## JRS (Apr 6, 2007)

jscycles said:


> I'm in. Looks and sounds like fun.
> How many plan on running this class?


im in.just need to get body tires and 21.5.


----------



## Lohrr1 (Aug 24, 2003)

I'll be running it. Been running it at Beaver & Classic and since Hobbytown is only 15 min from my house, I'll be there at least part of the time.
Rick


----------



## jscycles (Feb 7, 2008)

witch motor set-up is everyone planning on runnin?
27t , 17.5 or the 21.5 w/ lipo


----------



## Baker#5 (Apr 13, 2008)

are you going to start a roadcourse race session? will it be saturday morning? Thanks


----------



## BDDelbert2 (Mar 5, 2003)

:thumbsup:

I also plan on running some VTA at HobbyTown. I'm more of an oval guy, but I had a great time with my VTA the first time out. This is gonna be a good class.

The nice thing is the different motor/battery combinations you can use. I ran a 17.5 with 4200's. Looking forward to running with everyone.

Thanks,
Dale


----------



## Stealth_RT (Aug 5, 2002)

I'm definately running 21.5/lipo in VTA.


----------



## JRS (Apr 6, 2007)

Stealth_RT said:


> I'm definately running 21.5/lipo in VTA.


here too 21.5 lipo.


----------



## Lohrr1 (Aug 24, 2003)

21.5/lipo for me


----------



## XXXT4me (Apr 6, 2007)

What will be the Stock class 1/18 (Rc18r) rules be. Brushless and Lipo?


----------



## chase67 (Mar 20, 2008)

Just a reminder about the Trophy Race for Outdoors on Saturday the 21st....


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k7rmcANhd58

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/attachment.php?attachmentid=65470&d=1220495365


----------



## BDDelbert2 (Mar 5, 2003)

Don't forget about the swap meet on the 20th. My junk = your treasure!

Dale


----------



## Stealth_RT (Aug 5, 2002)

Shawn, when's the first week of onroad?


----------



## chase67 (Mar 20, 2008)

Stealth_RT said:


> Shawn, when's the first week of onroad?


First weekend of onroad is Saturday Sept 27th.

Race time is still open but I was thinkng about 4pm.....any suggestions?


----------



## jscycles (Feb 7, 2008)

what about 1pm


----------



## chase67 (Mar 20, 2008)

Sounds good to me......anyone else?????


----------



## XXXT4me (Apr 6, 2007)

chase67 said:


> Sounds good to me......anyone else?????


Any 1/18 scale?


----------



## BDDelbert2 (Mar 5, 2003)

Don't forget about the swap at HobbyTown on Sat, Sept 20th!

Bring Money, Come Early and Get Some Great Deals! Then Stick Around For Some Great Off Road Racing!


----------



## chase67 (Mar 20, 2008)

BDDelbert2 said:


> Don't forget about the swap at HobbyTown on Sat, Sept 20th!
> 
> Bring Money, Come Early and Get Some Great Deals! Then Stick Around For Some Great Off Road Racing!


TROPHY RACE STARTING AT 4PM

SWAP MEET SWAP MEET


----------



## JRS (Apr 6, 2007)

XXXT4me said:


> Any 1/18 scale?


im in 4 1/18th on road.u running brushed or brushless.


----------



## XXXT4me (Apr 6, 2007)

JRS said:


> im in 4 1/18th on road.u running brushed or brushless.


I won't be running anything this Saturday. Going to Dayton to get the grinder.:woohoo: I want to run brushless but not sure what is considered stock in the 1/18. I should post a question.


----------



## FNlewis (Jan 3, 2008)

Fred, I dont know of a brushless motor thats considerd stock, I ran a 4200 kv and it was way faster that any stock,or a 19 turn brushed motor. I think it should be up to the racers what the rules for 1/18 are, stock motor and battery (no mached packs)I think is good for stock,


----------



## XXXT4me (Apr 6, 2007)

FNlewis said:


> Fred, I dont know of a brushless motor thats considerd stock, I ran a 4200 kv and it was way faster that any stock,or a 19 turn brushed motor. I think it should be up to the racers what the rules for 1/18 are, stock motor and battery (no mached packs)I think is good for stock,


Thanks Kevin.
Box stock it is. Do you have the stock motors & batts at the track?


----------



## jscycles (Feb 7, 2008)

Hay Shawn, is the indoor track on for next satureday the 27th? Did you figure out a start time yet?


----------



## ovalracer7x (Sep 5, 2005)

im in for the vintage transam class i will be running stock motor 4cell. what day will you start running indoors.


----------



## chase67 (Mar 20, 2008)

jscycles said:


> Hay Shawn, is the indoor track on for next satureday the 27th? Did you figure out a start time yet?


Yup.....onroad??


----------



## Stealth_RT (Aug 5, 2002)

jscycles said:


> Hay Shawn, is the indoor track on for next satureday the 27th? Did you figure out a start time yet?


Doors open at? Racing starts at?


----------



## chase67 (Mar 20, 2008)

Stealth_RT said:


> Doors open at? Racing starts at?


Ok....Doors open at 12 on saturday....Need to lay down some Grip it....

How about 2pm.....we will split the difference



Onroad Racing on Saturdays will start at 2pm...


----------



## RICOTHOMAS (Feb 10, 2004)

Roll call for 1/12th scale this Saturday...who gonna be dere?


----------



## Torinogt1971 (Dec 11, 2003)

How about opening the doors at noon and racing at 3 or 4 pm? There should not be any need for track maintenance, thus making the night go faster.


----------



## chase67 (Mar 20, 2008)

Torinogt1971 said:


> How about opening the doors at noon and racing at 3 or 4 pm? There should not be any need for track maintenance, thus making the night go faster.


All in Favor of 3pm...say I

Same provisions as the outdoor track....

50% Payback

Free food....hot dog or hamburger cooked by our lovely chef?

Hope to see you there.


----------



## LosiLady (Jul 22, 2008)

chase67 said:


> All in Favor of 3pm...say I
> 
> Same provisions as the outdoor track....
> 
> ...



I :wave:


----------



## RICOTHOMAS (Feb 10, 2004)

eye !


----------



## Torinogt1971 (Dec 11, 2003)

I:thumbsup:


----------



## LosiLady (Jul 22, 2008)

*I hear an echo in hear!*



XXXT4me said:


> Thanks Kevin.
> Box stock it is. Do you have the stock motors & batts at the track?


Hey Kevin or Shawn, do you have the stock motors & batteries at the track or store for the AE RC18R? Do I need foams? If I do, do you have them? I like to run this weekend. Thanks!!


----------



## Stealth_RT (Aug 5, 2002)

I'll be there for USVTA for sure. Possibly 1/12th, still waiting on ESC and motor for it. Built a 1S lipo to start testing with.


----------



## jscycles (Feb 7, 2008)

I'll be there for USVTA. thinking on getting 1/18 or 12th also..
3pm sounds good.. ( I )


----------



## chase67 (Mar 20, 2008)

RICOTHOMAS said:


> eye !


You just had to be different.....


----------



## chase67 (Mar 20, 2008)

LosiLady said:


> Hey Kevin or Shawn, do you have the stock motors & batteries at the track or store for the AE RC18R? Do I need foams? If I do, do you have them? I like to run this weekend. Thanks!!


Losi Lady

We do have motors but I'm not sure we have yours....Will check tomorrow. Yes foams and we have them...


Thanks


----------



## RICOTHOMAS (Feb 10, 2004)

chase67 said:


> You just had to be different.....


Outside the box brother...outside the box.


----------



## jscycles (Feb 7, 2008)

What's everyone planning on running in the 1/18 class?


----------



## XXXT4me (Apr 6, 2007)

jscycles said:


> What's everyone planning on running in the 1/18 class?


Brenda has a RC18R and I am looking for one. Jay has a RC18T. 

There is a thread in the mini racers forum for Boardman.

Fred


----------



## jscycles (Feb 7, 2008)

XXXT4me said:


> Brenda has a RC18R and I am looking for one. Jay has a RC18T.
> 
> There is a thread in the mini racers forum for Boardman.
> 
> Fred


thanks Fred. see you satureday..:thumbsup:


----------



## Stealth_RT (Aug 5, 2002)

The USVTA car is READY! 1/12th is not ready, still waiting on ESC, motor, and SMC 1S lipo. Is the carpet track ready for practice Friday night?


----------



## JRS (Apr 6, 2007)

Stealth_RT said:


> The USVTA car is READY! 1/12th is not ready, still waiting on ESC, motor, and SMC 1S lipo. Is the carpet track ready for practice Friday night?


i was there tonight running my vta.i think friday night is off road racing.


----------



## JRS (Apr 6, 2007)

whos all coming out tomarrow.


----------



## Scott54 (Jan 8, 2007)

Wow... I can't believe you got all the dirt moved inside that fast!! Sweet!


----------



## chase67 (Mar 20, 2008)

Friday night is Off-road and Saturday is on-road......


----------



## Stealth_RT (Aug 5, 2002)

Fun day of racing, but a light turnout. Good 1/12th class, even if the main looked more like a nitro 1/8th race, with all the attrition.  Very light turnout for VTA, only 2 ppl. Where were all the people who posted about running VTA class? Hope they start showing up soon. Track layout was very nice. Good flowing line, but still some technical parts.


----------



## jscycles (Feb 7, 2008)

had a good time. hope to see more VTA's show up and run. after a few changes got the VTA better. worked on it some tonight and i will make a few more change. hope to get it a little better. thanks Eric for the advice. i will be back next week. hope to have the m18 xray ready too. looking to pick up a new body for it.


----------



## chase67 (Mar 20, 2008)

I'll be there next week for the VTA...although most of you know how bad my driving skills are. The 21.5's are due in this week and I believe that we have 8 on order....should have plenty.

Thanks for all who came out....great 12th scale racing in the first heat....not sure what happened after that though....any thoughts Thomas?


----------



## RICOTHOMAS (Feb 10, 2004)

Was TQ by 1/2 a lap and led at the start. Tapped a board and was thrown over into other lane. Could not make up the time after tweak was thrown off or tire peeled. Not sure which but the car hooked to the right every turn. I know for sure that I loved running brushless for the first time in the 1/12th scale. The car had mad torque out of the turns and lower resistance which equalled more corner speed. BTW...losing to Dana Bailes 2 time Cleveland Indoor Champion is not so bad...now if I had gotten beat by Ben! that would be different. Either way, you guys are all crazy if you don't get a 1/12th scale brushless, most fun I've had in a while.


----------



## chase67 (Mar 20, 2008)

RICOTHOMAS said:


> Was TQ by 1/2 a lap and led at the start. Tapped a board and was thrown over into other lane. Could not make up the time after tweak was thrown off or tire peeled. Not sure which but the car hooked to the right every turn. I know for sure that I loved running brushless for the first time in the 1/12th scale. The car had mad torque out of the turns and lower resistance which equalled more corner speed. BTW...losing to Dana Bailes 2 time Cleveland Indoor Champion is not so bad...now if I had gotten beat by Ben! that would be different. Either way, you guys are all crazy if you don't get a 1/12th scale brushless, most fun I've had in a while.


Glad to hear that you had a great time....See you soon and I appreciate your support.


----------



## Torinogt1971 (Dec 11, 2003)

RICOTHOMAS said:


> Was TQ by 1/2 a lap and led at the start. Tapped a board and was thrown over into other lane. Could not make up the time after tweak was thrown off or tire peeled. Not sure which but the car hooked to the right every turn. I know for sure that I loved running brushless for the first time in the 1/12th scale. The car had mad torque out of the turns and lower resistance which equalled more corner speed. BTW...losing to Dana Bailes 2 time Cleveland Indoor Champion is not so bad...now if I had gotten beat by Ben! that would be different. Either way, you guys are all crazy if you don't get a 1/12th scale brushless, most fun I've had in a while.


If you keep making comments like that, I am going to race nitro with Frank.


----------



## dbailes (Apr 2, 2008)

Unless you want to count 2 seconds as a first I only won the Indoor Champs once.

Dana


----------



## Kid Kahuna (Feb 1, 2005)

*Rule book*

Checking rule book now to see if two seconds make a first.
Be right back!
Kid


----------



## chase67 (Mar 20, 2008)

dbailes said:


> Unless you want to count 2 seconds as a first I only won the Indoor Champs once.
> 
> Dana


Either way we are still in Good Company!


----------



## RICOTHOMAS (Feb 10, 2004)

dbailes said:


> Unless you want to count 2 seconds as a first I only won the Indoor Champs once.
> 
> Dana


We could make that work!


----------



## Skull&Bones (Jun 17, 2008)

Hey, how about a link to the tracks site and its schedule?


----------



## chase67 (Mar 20, 2008)

Skull&Bones said:


> Hey, how about a link to the tracks site and its schedule?


Having problems with the programmer....she's been preoccupied....Working on getting one up shortly.


----------



## RICOTHOMAS (Feb 10, 2004)

chase67 said:


> Working on getting one up shortly.


Had this problem long?


----------



## chase67 (Mar 20, 2008)

RICOTHOMAS said:


> Had this problem long?


Oh that hurts.....


----------



## chase67 (Mar 20, 2008)

Your probably still giggling like a school girl.........:thumbsup:


----------



## Torinogt1971 (Dec 11, 2003)

Will there be some " Jack The Ggripper " for Saturday?


----------



## chase67 (Mar 20, 2008)

Torinogt1971 said:


> Will there be some " Jack The Ggripper " for Saturday?


Probably not...we contacted our vendor but our contact has changed. Haven't heard back but we are working on it. I can try to pick some up in Pittsburgh tomorrow for you if you would like.


----------



## jscycles (Feb 7, 2008)

chase67, have you recieved any 21.5 in yet or do you plan on having any by satureday?
Jurgen


----------



## Torinogt1971 (Dec 11, 2003)

chase67 said:


> Probably not...we contacted our vendor but our contact has changed. Haven't heard back but we are working on it. I can try to pick some up in Pittsburgh tomorrow for you if you would like.


Don't worry about it. I'll mooch off of Thomas...:dude:


----------



## Stealth_RT (Aug 5, 2002)

Torinogt1971 said:


> Don't worry about it. I'll mooch off of Thomas...:dude:


That's quite the role reversal, isn't it? Don't worry tho, I know Thomas will still be mooching pinions off of me.


----------



## chase67 (Mar 20, 2008)

Jack the Gripper has been ordered and is on it's way....will probably not be here for the weekend....I will restock Thomas for his trouble.


----------



## Stealth_RT (Aug 5, 2002)

Chase67, were you able to track down a supply of 45-60 pinions and 74-78 spur gears for 1/12th-scalers?


----------



## chase67 (Mar 20, 2008)

jscycles said:


> chase67, have you recieved any 21.5 in yet or do you plan on having any by satureday?
> Jurgen


Jurgen
They have not come in yet and their delivery date has been pushed back. When talking with Kevin last night he said that Stifler ordered one from colorado so you might want to check with him.....sorry for the delay the original delivery that GP gave us was the 28th of Sept.


----------



## RICOTHOMAS (Feb 10, 2004)

Stealth_RT said:


> That's quite the role reversal, isn't it? Don't worry tho, I know Thomas will still be mooching pinions off of me.


Just one and I already sent you a PM asking to mooch!


----------



## RICOTHOMAS (Feb 10, 2004)

Role call for 1/12th scale Saturday!

:wave:


----------



## pink_sleeve (May 19, 2006)

Stealth_RT ygpm


----------



## RICOTHOMAS (Feb 10, 2004)

To anybody interested:
I have a 1/12th scale CRC 3.2R for sale at the track.

- Thick chassis
- Delrin A-arms
- Aluminum caster blocks
- Milled down front arms
- Lowered rear pod
- Reactive caster front end
- Hourglass standoffs

$100


----------



## chase67 (Mar 20, 2008)

*Novak 21.5's just came in*

Novak 21.5's just came in


----------



## RICOTHOMAS (Feb 10, 2004)

Pretty quiet in here!


----------



## tats21 (Jul 20, 2008)

i have a team corrally 1/12 with everything speedo sevro tires motor body and 5 sets of batts and bout $100 in parts im asking 220 for everything pm if anybody wants it


----------



## Kid Kahuna (Feb 1, 2005)

RICOTHOMAS said:


> Pretty quiet in here!


Shawn, maybe combine the two oval threads?
Kid


----------



## chase67 (Mar 20, 2008)

Kid Kahuna said:


> Shawn, maybe combine the two oval threads?
> Kid


I was going to email the moderator and have them drop the other one.

Thanks


----------



## RICOTHOMAS (Feb 10, 2004)

1/12th scale roll call for Sat.

:wave:


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

There may be 2 or 3 1/12 guys from cleveland area coming over... what time do doors open and what time does racing start? What type of tire tractions are legal there?


----------



## RICOTHOMAS (Feb 10, 2004)

sg1 said:


> There may be 2 or 3 1/12 guys from cleveland area coming over... what time do doors open and what time does racing start? What type of tire tractions are legal there?


Wayne,
Doors open at noon. Racing starts at 3:00 and Jack the Gripper is used. Dana and myself should be there so should be a good time.


----------



## chase67 (Mar 20, 2008)

Mr Thomas thanks for the Cover......


Im planning on having steaks as the meal this weekend....so bring your appetite. Do we have your car still or did it sell???


Racing Starts at 3 on Saturday with doors open at 12


----------



## RICOTHOMAS (Feb 10, 2004)

My appetite is always with me and I was going to ask you if it had sold?. Also do you guys carry Paasche airbrush parts?


----------



## XXXT4me (Apr 6, 2007)

Mike your car was on the counter last night.

Thanks Shawn!!


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

RICOTHOMAS said:


> Wayne,
> Doors open at noon. Racing starts at 3:00 and Jack the Gripper is used. Dana and myself should be there so should be a good time.


 I don't think we can make it Saturday  Dave has to work....


----------



## Torinogt1971 (Dec 11, 2003)

Did " Jack The Gripper " make it in yet?


----------



## XXXT4me (Apr 6, 2007)

I seen "The Gripper" on the counter also!!


----------



## FNlewis (Jan 3, 2008)

Yes we have the cans and the Dobbers.


----------



## RICOTHOMAS (Feb 10, 2004)

sg1 said:


> I don't think we can make it Saturday  Dave has to work....


I thought Dave was independantly wealthy and didn't need to work. Besides, Lord knows the rest of you need the practice :wave:


----------



## RICOTHOMAS (Feb 10, 2004)

XXXT4me said:


> Mike your car was on the counter last night.
> 
> Thanks Shawn!!


Did you look on the back and see the name "Fred" there?


----------



## XXXT4me (Apr 6, 2007)

RICOTHOMAS said:


> Did you look on the back and see the name "Fred" there?


Uh Oh!!
I thought you had misspelled "FREE" so I changed it :freak:


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Good racing and good food.... What else could you ask for??


----------



## RICOTHOMAS (Feb 10, 2004)

sg1 said:


> Good racing and good food.... What else could you ask for??


I agree! Thanks for coming down and racing with us. Good times. :thumbsup:


----------



## XXXT4me (Apr 6, 2007)

Had a blast racing in the 1/18!!
Watching the 1/12 class was just astounding, that was the most precise driving I have ever seen. Thanks to the 1/12 drivers, I would pay to see racing like that.

Thanks to Shawn also, always a good time and the steak was just right!


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

XXXT4me said:


> Had a blast racing in the 1/18!!
> Watching the 1/12 class was just astounding, that was the most precise driving I have ever seen. Thanks to the 1/12 drivers, I would pay to see racing like that.
> 
> Thanks to Shawn also, always a good time and the steak was just right!


I had a head ache after the 3rd qual. run!! Too many laps on that small track!!


----------



## RICOTHOMAS (Feb 10, 2004)

sg1 said:


> I had a head ache after the 3rd qual. run!! Too many laps on that small track!!


You guys are just used to the Goliath in Westlake!


----------



## chase67 (Mar 20, 2008)

*Saturday and Sunday Racing*

Hey guys I wanted to take a quick poll to see who wants to Race on Saturday and Sunday.

I was thinking of not holding races so we could go up to the Hollween race in Cleveland.
We will be racing if you want I just need to get some type of input


----------



## chase67 (Mar 20, 2008)

sg1 said:


> I had a head ache after the 3rd qual. run!! Too many laps on that small track!!


Don't they make a pill for that 

Thanks for coming to check it out.


----------



## XXXT4me (Apr 6, 2007)

chase67 said:


> Hey guys I wanted to take a quick poll to see who wants to Race on Saturday and Sunday.
> 
> I was thinking of not holding races so we could go up to the Hollween race in Cleveland.
> We will be racing if you want I just need to get some type of input


We will be there Saturday. Practice or racing is okay with us. 1/18th


----------



## chase67 (Mar 20, 2008)

got it...thanks


----------



## RICOTHOMAS (Feb 10, 2004)

Shawn YGPM


----------



## chase67 (Mar 20, 2008)

Mike...nope in NY...ygpm


----------



## Torinogt1971 (Dec 11, 2003)

I could be up for some racing. I have to work Friday and will not make the Halloween Classic.


----------



## chase67 (Mar 20, 2008)

Torinogt1971 said:


> I could be up for some racing. I have to work Friday and will not make the Halloween Classic.


We will be here waiting for ya!


----------



## chase67 (Mar 20, 2008)

Just a reminder that the Track will be opening at 12:00 tomorrow.


----------



## JRS (Apr 6, 2007)

who's all in for saturday.vta and 1/18th for me.


----------



## XXXT4me (Apr 6, 2007)

We are in for 1/18


----------



## jscycles (Feb 7, 2008)

might try to make it for vta.


----------



## chase67 (Mar 20, 2008)

I should be good...as long as you can excuse the paint job on my body...


----------



## RICOTHOMAS (Feb 10, 2004)

WTF...way too quiet in here! Where is everybody?


----------



## Torinogt1971 (Dec 11, 2003)

RICOTHOMAS said:


> WTF...way too quiet in here! Where is everybody?


Hiding from you.............:wave:


----------



## Scott54 (Jan 8, 2007)

RICOTHOMAS said:


> WTF...way too quiet in here! Where is everybody?


Racing on dirt!!! 














































However I might be working on a trans-am.


----------



## Torinogt1971 (Dec 11, 2003)

Scott54 said:


> Racing on dirt!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Better watch out for Eric C................. He is smokin' fast.........


----------



## Stealth_RT (Aug 5, 2002)

No, Mike Haynes is smokin' fast. I'm just an also-ran.  You coming this Saturday, Ben? Still have that 21.5 for you, so bring your lipo and BL ESC. Should be a new layout for this week.


----------



## FNlewis (Jan 3, 2008)

The new layout is down, Ginger made a new one and its sweet, I may have to get Shawns car out and put some black marks on it!!:woohoo:


----------



## JRS (Apr 6, 2007)

FNlewis said:


> The new layout is down, Ginger made a new one and its sweet, I may have to get Shawns car out and put some black marks on it!!:woohoo:


ill put a couple doughnuts on it for ya.:wave:


----------



## RICOTHOMAS (Feb 10, 2004)

FNlewis said:


> The new layout is down, Ginger made a new one and its sweet, I may have to get Shawns car out and put some black marks on it!!:woohoo:


Why doesn't Wallstreet get his own car out?


----------



## LosiLady (Jul 22, 2008)

RICOTHOMAS said:


> Why doesn't Wallstreet get his own car out?



I am thinking maybe, just maybe, he's a tad bit scared. :wave:


----------



## chase67 (Mar 20, 2008)

RICOTHOMAS said:


> Why doesn't Wallstreet get his own car out?


Lost it all in the market.........Bring it on THOMAS!!!!!!

Been in upstate NY for the last few weeks........


----------



## JRS (Apr 6, 2007)

chase67 said:


> Lost it all in the market.........Bring it on THOMAS!!!!!!
> 
> Been in upstate NY for the last few weeks........


i think he's calling you out for vta thomas.


----------



## Torinogt1971 (Dec 11, 2003)

Thomas will not race anything bigger than 1/12th scale on carpet


----------



## XXXT4me (Apr 6, 2007)

chase67 said:


> Lost it all in the market.........


Don't worry Chase67, Obama is going to spread the wealth!! I will save you a place in line. :woohoo:


----------



## RICOTHOMAS (Feb 10, 2004)

JRS said:


> i think he's calling you out for vta thomas.


Actually,
Michael broke his trigger finger playing bball and his VTA is ready. Also I had to send back my 1/12th scale motor and it has not come back yet.
Hmmmmmm.


----------



## Torinogt1971 (Dec 11, 2003)

I have a few brushed motors you can borrow.


----------



## chase67 (Mar 20, 2008)

RICOTHOMAS said:


> Actually,
> Michael broke his trigger finger playing bball and his VTA is ready. Also I had to send back my 1/12th scale motor and it has not come back yet.
> Hmmmmmm.


So I have you beat then......right?


----------



## RICOTHOMAS (Feb 10, 2004)

chase67 said:


> So I have you beat then......right?


Worry about beating Michael first :thumbsup:

Also to anybody interested,
I have a bunch of new and near new sedan tires I am looking to sell. I will have them at the track.


Who's running what?


----------



## JRS (Apr 6, 2007)

RICOTHOMAS said:


> Worry about beating Michael first :thumbsup:
> 
> Also to anybody interested,
> I have a bunch of new and near new sedan tires I am looking to sell. I will have them at the track.
> ...


vta for me.u bringing out michaels vta.


----------



## XXXT4me (Apr 6, 2007)

Shawn check pm


----------



## ICEMAN96 (Nov 17, 2005)

*Indoor Champs Warm Up Track*

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?p=2582500#post2582500


----------



## chase67 (Mar 20, 2008)

ICEMAN96 said:


> http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?p=2582500#post2582500


Hey Iceman 

What kind of barrier system is that. It looks awesome????


----------



## RICOTHOMAS (Feb 10, 2004)

:thumbsup:Hey Wallstreet...YGPM


----------



## FNlewis (Jan 3, 2008)

Mike

Got it thanks....have fun tomorrow

Shawn


----------



## General (Apr 30, 2007)

chase67 said:


> Hey Iceman
> 
> What kind of barrier system is that. It looks awesome????


Hi Chase, I configured this system out of some plastic that we was usng for the outside walls. I'm working with the comp. that manufactures it so we can get it out there for all the tracks wanting to use it. I tell ya the its really cheap compared to some of the stuff out the because it is made mostly from recycled plastic. If anyone would like to know how to get a hold of it and how much it costs, just shoot me a pm and Ill let you know . It comes in various lengths and sizes, easy to install, and when takenI'm not a down if layed out it has a memory to go completly back to ts original state(flat).I took the ovalout on sat night and reinstalled the whole system in less than an hour. The system will work for any size track.

Steve


----------



## RICOTHOMAS (Feb 10, 2004)

It was pretty nice Wallstreet.


----------



## chase67 (Mar 20, 2008)

Steve

I will shoot you an email to get more information on the system. It looks like you are able to get a better layout and utilize more of your space. Would you say this is accurate?


----------



## Torinogt1971 (Dec 11, 2003)

Who is racing what Saturday?


----------



## chase67 (Mar 20, 2008)

Im in for VTA....as long as wife lets me?


----------



## Kid Kahuna (Feb 1, 2005)

Is Sat. road course only?
Kid


----------



## JRS (Apr 6, 2007)

vta here


----------



## Stealth_RT (Aug 5, 2002)

VTA here too. Yes, Saturday is roadcourse only.


----------



## dedubbuya (Nov 20, 2008)

Hi guys. i just found this thread by accident. I used to race at Hobbymania in Poland,Scooters in Niles, and I cant remember the name of the track in Beaver. I'll have to stop in and check this out since it is so close. Are you still racing? When are you open?


----------



## Torinogt1971 (Dec 11, 2003)

On road racing is Saturday. Doors open at noon and racing at 3:00 pm.


----------



## FNlewis (Jan 3, 2008)

dedubbuya said:


> Hi guys. i just found this thread by accident. I used to race at Hobbymania in Poland,Scooters in Niles, and I cant remember the name of the track in Beaver. I'll have to stop in and check this out since it is so close. Are you still racing? When are you open?


Wed, Thur, Fri 5 to 10 for practice 5$

Saturday 12 to 10 on road


Sunday 12 to 6 oval

330-629-9433 track
330-729-9433 store


----------



## Skull&Bones (Jun 17, 2008)

> Wed, Thur, Fri 5 to 10 for practice 5$
> 
> Saturday 12 to 10 on road
> 
> ...


So no more carpet off-road?


----------



## Stealth_RT (Aug 5, 2002)

I don't think anyone's shown up to race carpet offroad on Friday nights yet this season, have they?


----------



## RICOTHOMAS (Feb 10, 2004)

Wallstreet,

You got a PM:thumbsup:


----------



## XXXT4me (Apr 6, 2007)

Hey Jay, This is the NEW "Stupid Fast"
http://www.castlecreations.com/products/cms36-9000.html


----------



## Skull&Bones (Jun 17, 2008)

Stealth_RT said:


> I don't think anyone's shown up to race carpet offroad on Friday nights yet this season, have they?


hmm, maybe if we had more jumps.


----------



## chase67 (Mar 20, 2008)

Skull&Bones said:


> hmm, maybe if we had more jumps.


What kind would you like?????


----------



## Skull&Bones (Jun 17, 2008)

chase67 said:


> What kind would you like?????


Just more of them. The large jumps at the track are good, if pitched a little oddly. But a couple more sets of similar would be good and a few smaller as well, about 1/2 the size of whats there and maybe a few 1/4 of whats there. A couple sets of wedges as well would be nice. Could set up the track with a cross over or so that way.

Not sure about the cost effectivness, but take a look at the plastic jumps you can get for skateboarding at toysRus and other stores, not the pipes (pitch is wrong on them) but the simple wedge jumps. They are 2 or 3 feet wide (so two of them side by side would be great) and may have enough grip that may not even need to put carpet over them.






take a look at that link to see some very simple jump set ups.

I just think that if a cost and time effective way could be foundto set up jumps with more then a table top and set of doubles, that the carpet off road would be a lot more fun. Just my two cents though


----------



## JRS (Apr 6, 2007)

whos in for what tomarrow.


----------



## XXXT4me (Apr 6, 2007)

We are in for 1/18

Chase, I have three plastic bike ramps and a tabletop you can use. LMK


----------



## Stealth_RT (Aug 5, 2002)

VTA here. Dunno if any of the 1/12th scalers are coming or not. I doubt they can escape the wives on a holiday weekend.


----------



## chase67 (Mar 20, 2008)

Stealth_RT said:


> VTA here. Dunno if any of the 1/12th scalers are coming or not. I doubt they can escape the wives on a holiday weekend.


Said by a man without a ball and chain no less.....stay free my friend, stay free.


----------



## XXXT4me (Apr 6, 2007)

Chase you have PM


----------



## chase67 (Mar 20, 2008)

XXXT4me said:


> Chase you have PM


Got It. Will work on getting it out asap.


----------



## chase67 (Mar 20, 2008)

Skull&Bones said:


> Just more of them. The large jumps at the track are good, if pitched a little oddly. But a couple more sets of similar would be good and a few smaller as well, about 1/2 the size of whats there and maybe a few 1/4 of whats there. A couple sets of wedges as well would be nice. Could set up the track with a cross over or so that way.
> 
> Not sure about the cost effectivness, but take a look at the plastic jumps you can get for skateboarding at toysRus and other stores, not the pipes (pitch is wrong on them) but the simple wedge jumps. They are 2 or 3 feet wide (so two of them side by side would be great) and may have enough grip that may not even need to put carpet over them.
> 
> ...



Got it thanks. So your saying that those jumps don't need to be carpeted. you guys would be ok with them stock from the store.......because that would make is so easy on me.


----------



## XXXT4me (Apr 6, 2007)

chase67 said:


> Got It. Will work on getting it out asap.


 
Thank you :thumbsup:


----------



## JRS (Apr 6, 2007)

anyone comming out to play tomarrow.


----------



## XXXT4me (Apr 6, 2007)

We will be there
How's the knee?


----------



## tats21 (Jul 20, 2008)

i will be there oh oh wrong thread no dirt there lol how u doin fred jay c u guys round


----------



## JRS (Apr 6, 2007)

XXXT4me said:


> We will be there
> How's the knee?


knee is good.how have ya been greg.


----------



## JRS (Apr 6, 2007)

tats21 said:


> i will be there oh oh wrong thread no dirt there lol how u doin fred jay c u guys round


hey r u still cheating.


----------



## tats21 (Jul 20, 2008)

yep yep even after my motor and speedo blew up hahaha


----------



## Skull&Bones (Jun 17, 2008)

chase67 said:


> Got it thanks. So your saying that those jumps don't need to be carpeted. you guys would be ok with them stock from the store.......because that would make is so easy on me.


I said check these out to see if they have enough grip. I believe they will considering the are ment to keep a skateboard wheel from sliding on them wich is a hard composite. In addition, anything new made with a hardboard surface (light weight compared to plywood just has to be built correctly so it doesnt break), just mount it with the rough side up (instead of the glossy, finished side of the hardboard) should allow for plenty of grip for the foam tires required at the track.


----------



## chase67 (Mar 20, 2008)

Races cancelled this weekend.
Track will be open regular hours.


----------



## Torinogt1971 (Dec 11, 2003)

So you will be open for practice only?


----------



## chase67 (Mar 20, 2008)

Torinogt1971 said:


> So you will be open for practice only?


No as always enough racers=racing.


----------



## LosiLady (Jul 22, 2008)

*Ok but . . .*



chase67 said:


> No as always enough racers=racing.


I'm a tad bit confused.  The races for this weekend have been cancelled, but if there are enough people, we will race?


----------



## chase67 (Mar 20, 2008)

LosiLady said:


> I'm a tad bit confused.  The races for this weekend have been cancelled, but if there are enough people, we will race?


Yup!!!now your getting it.

This weekend was suppose to be a xmas race but it has been cancelled.....will you be bringing cookies????


----------



## LosiLady (Jul 22, 2008)

chase67 said:


> Yup!!!now your getting it.
> 
> This weekend was suppose to be a xmas race but it has been cancelled.....will you be bringing cookies????


See that, I didn't even know there was a Christmas race scheduled. Yep, I will bring cookies, but I haven't decided what kind. Any thoughts??


----------



## Skull&Bones (Jun 17, 2008)

there is more then one kind of cookie? Chocolate Chip, accept no substitute.


----------



## Torinogt1971 (Dec 11, 2003)

Skull&Bones said:


> there is more then one kind of cookie? Chocolate Chip, accept no substitute.


I agree 100%........:thumbsup:


----------



## RICOTHOMAS (Feb 10, 2004)

Skull&Bones said:


> there is more then one kind of cookie? Chocolate Chip, accept no substitute.


Insider knowledge that those are Santa's favorite


----------



## LosiLady (Jul 22, 2008)

RICOTHOMAS said:


> Insider knowledge that those are Santa's favorite


And Santa will get a big plate of them along with his choice of a large glass of milk, a massive mug of coffee or a few shots of chilled Crown Royal. I am hoping he will pick the crown. I like Santa drunk, he tends to forget if I’ve been naughty. :woohoo:

Ok, I am very sorry to tell you all this, but chocolate chip day was two weeks ago, and well, you missed it. It’s not that I can’t make them again, but your vote only counts if you are honoring us with your presence. 

So, are you? :wave:


----------



## Stealth_RT (Aug 5, 2002)

LosiLady said:


> And Santa will get a big plate of them along with his choice of a large glass of milk, a massive mug of coffee or a few shots of chilled Crown Royal. I am hoping he will pick the crown. I like Santa drunk, he tends to forget if I’ve been naughty. :woohoo:
> 
> Ok, I am very sorry to tell you all this, but chocolate chip day was two weeks ago, and well, you missed it. It’s not that I can’t make them again, but your vote only counts if you are honoring us with your presence.
> 
> So, are you? :wave:


+1 Show up or shut up!  

I vote for oatmeal raisin cookies. :wave:


----------



## FNlewis (Jan 3, 2008)

My vote don't count, sugar free oatmeal raisin.


----------



## XXXT4me (Apr 6, 2007)

I voted for Southern Fried Chicken. 
"Your vote doesn't count until you learn how to setup my carpet car"
Thanks Eric!


----------



## LosiLady (Jul 22, 2008)

XXXT4me said:


> I voted for Southern Fried Chicken.
> "Your vote doesn't count until you learn how to setup my carpet car"
> Thanks Eric!



Oatmeal raisin it is!! I must keep my set up man happy! :thumbsup:


----------



## RICOTHOMAS (Feb 10, 2004)

LosiLady said:


> And Santa will get a big plate of them along with his choice of a large glass of milk, a massive mug of coffee or a few shots of chilled Crown Royal. I am hoping he will pick the crown. I like Santa drunk, he tends to forget if I’ve been naughty. :woohoo:
> 
> Ok, I am very sorry to tell you all this, but chocolate chip day was two weeks ago, and well, you missed it. It’s not that I can’t make them again, but your vote only counts if you are honoring us with your presence.
> 
> So, are you? :wave:


Unfortunately,
This time of year, work is calling me like a nagging wife. Like a nagging wife, if I don't answer the call, beware the consequenses. I will be working...enjoy the cookies.


----------



## LosiLady (Jul 22, 2008)

RICOTHOMAS said:


> Unfortunately,
> This time of year, work is calling me like a nagging wife. Like a nagging wife, if I don't answer the call, beware the consequenses. I will be working...enjoy the cookies.


Sorry to hear that. I worked retail for a few years, so I feel for you. Anyway, don't worry, just like a nagging wife, chocolate chip cookies will return. :wave:


----------



## RICOTHOMAS (Feb 10, 2004)

Merry Christmas to all!


----------



## LosiLady (Jul 22, 2008)

RICOTHOMAS said:


> Merry Christmas to all!



And to all, a good night!


----------



## FNlewis (Jan 3, 2008)

To let every one know that we will be closed today the 26 of Dec. We will resume our normal hrs on Saterday the 27th..


----------



## K.J.Price (May 17, 2007)

Whats your hrs on sunday?

Keith


----------



## FNlewis (Jan 3, 2008)

12-6 pm sunday


----------



## XXXT4me (Apr 6, 2007)

FNlewis you doing CRCRC in January?
We are going.
How are your diffs? LMK if you need

F


----------



## FNlewis (Jan 3, 2008)

I have to talk to the boss Lady and see if I can get the time off, The T4 diff are great, And the D4 are good too dont realy know how long they last, If I can get the time off I will take you up on them,:thumbsup:


----------



## Torinogt1971 (Dec 11, 2003)

Chambers- Are you racing this weekend?


----------



## Stealth_RT (Aug 5, 2002)

I'm sure I'll be racing somewhere this weekend. You planning on bringing enough ppl to race VTA on Saturday?


----------



## Torinogt1971 (Dec 11, 2003)

I am about 50% sure I will be there. I can not speak for anyone else.


----------



## LosiLady (Jul 22, 2008)

Happy New Year! 

May each week bring you a personal best and no broken parts. :thumbsup:


----------



## LosiLady (Jul 22, 2008)

Hey Shawn, 

YGPM!

And yes, it's safe to open!


----------



## chase67 (Mar 20, 2008)

Losi Lady...thanks got it. Will look into it.


----------



## chase67 (Mar 20, 2008)

*Track Closed for CRCRC Race in Columbus*

The track will be closed this weekend in order to go down to the race in Columbus.

We wish all participants good luck.....even lewis.


----------



## LosiLady (Jul 22, 2008)

chase67 said:


> The track will be closed this weekend in order to go down to the race in Columbus.
> 
> We wish all participants good luck.....even lewis.


Go Lewis, Go!!


----------



## LosiLady (Jul 22, 2008)

Ricothomas,

YGPM


----------



## RICOTHOMAS (Feb 10, 2004)

No I don't!


----------



## LosiLady (Jul 22, 2008)

RICOTHOMAS said:


> No I don't!


Oh crap! I'll try again!


----------



## RICOTHOMAS (Feb 10, 2004)

Got it and back at ya!


----------



## RICOTHOMAS (Feb 10, 2004)

Well????

How did all y'all do in C-bus?


----------



## chase67 (Mar 20, 2008)

RICOTHOMAS said:


> Well????
> 
> How did all y'all do in C-bus?



I know that Lewis was a provider.....of his money to someone else.....

Good to hear that you are alive Thomas??HAPPY NEW YEAR.


----------



## FNlewis (Jan 3, 2008)

Mike someday I will let you see my 300$ CRCRC T shirt, I think I will frame it and hang it on a wall, Some day it will make a realy good 300$ rag.


----------



## Skull&Bones (Jun 17, 2008)

Guys, can someone post the link to the tracks website?


----------



## RICOTHOMAS (Feb 10, 2004)

chase67 said:


> I know that Lewis was a provider.....of his money to someone else.....
> 
> Good to hear that you are alive Thomas??HAPPY NEW YEAR.


I have donated also. Happy new year to e'body. Hope to be there soon.


----------



## chase67 (Mar 20, 2008)

Skull&Bones said:


> Guys, can someone post the link to the tracks website?


That's funny John....keep trying....i really need a good it guy huh!!!!

Hope your well


----------



## Skull&Bones (Jun 17, 2008)

well, it would be nice to be able to type in www.htusaraceway.com or some such and get current hours, upcoming events, etc. you know for those of us that cant make it out to the store all the time anymore and didnt even know there was an oval race coming up that (even though Im not in the series and cant race) would be kinda of fun to watch.


----------

